# Indian trail tree (north Ga.)



## carver




----------



## KDarsey

Kinda looks like a Bear face.


----------



## Fortenberry

Where bouts in north ga is that? That is pretty amazing. I was just talking to my wife today about the trail of tears and how they bent the trees.


----------



## wvdawg

Great shots Jerry!  Those are real interesting - thanks for sharing!


----------



## slip

KDarsey said:


> Kinda looks like a Bear face.



i thought the same thing.


----------



## carver

Fortenberry said:


> Where bouts in north ga is that? That is pretty amazing. I was just talking to my wife today about the trail of tears and how they bent the trees.



Blairsville area


----------



## carver

KDarsey said:


> Kinda looks like a Bear face.



I think the bears face is what they were looking to do!


----------



## pdsniper

Wow that is way cool and unusual


----------



## Wade Chandler

Neat tree, it does look like a bears face.
Not to burst anyone's balloon, but I have my doubts that that tree is almost 200 years old.  The Cherokees were removed in the late 1830's, so it would have to date before then to be a "trail tree"  In addition, most of the accessible areas of the mountains were logged in the late 1800's and early 1900's, so as a result, very few of them left, and most are known.


----------



## Hoss

Neat find and photos.

Hoss


----------



## Nugefan

wade chandler said:


> neat tree, it does look like a bears face.
> Not to burst anyone's balloon, but i have my doubts that that tree is almost 200 years old.  The cherokees were removed in the late 1830's, so it would have to date before then to be a "trail tree"  in addition, most of the accessible areas of the mountains were logged in the late 1800's and early 1900's, so as a result, very few of them left, and most are known.



x 2 ......


----------



## deadend

Not nearly old enough.


----------



## carver

I don't know how old this tree is ,but if anyone has a doubt they can look at any website about trail trees, they show trees that look to be the same size and shape.I'm just saying..... these trees have been called "trail trees" by experts.


----------



## deadend

10-4 I've read those books but after cutting down and ageing thousands of trees in Ga. the only one over 120 years old was an enormous old growth black walnut in downtown atlanta many years ago.  That tree while interesting simply cannot be old enough to be a trail tree.


----------



## chambers270

I am no expert but I am sure there are trees in Georgia over 120 years old. Here are a few links I found, the top one was just knocked over last year in a storm but was "an estimated 400 years old"

http://www.wsbtv.com/news/19912965/detail.html

Another one that just fell, but think how much private land there are on swamps that may not have been logged. "Over three hundred years ago, according to the state Forestry Commission, the oak tree that shaded the Caretaker's House took root. The Commission graded the tree the second largest white oak tree in Georgia, with a circumference at the trunk of sixteen feet and a diameter at the trunk of over five feet. Clearly, Archibald Smith, when he began building his house in 1844, situated this house--the first structure that he placed on the lot--beneath the shade of this tree, which must have been huge even then, for it may have begun growing there before Charleston was settled in 1670, and long before Georgia became a colony in the 1730's. We know that Cherokees camped beneath it, so many of their artifacts have been found on the site."

https://fp.auburn.edu/sfws/south/skinner.html

Big Cypress that is estimated over 100 years old
http://www.peninsula-goldenisles.co...trees-found-in-preserve-on-georgia-coast.html


----------



## Bugeye

could bending a tree maybe stunt its growth?
kinda like what they do to a bansai tree?


----------



## harley-rider77

Looks like a bear face to me too


----------



## carver

Bugeye said:


> could bending a tree maybe stunt its growth?
> kinda like what they do to a bansai tree?



Possible I guess,If you look at the upper tree its much bigger than the lower section.


----------



## Redbow

I don't know if its an Indian trail tree or not but that Bear face is pretty neat.


----------



## dakota7250

Trail tree or not it still very cool, yes it looks like a face of a bear to me too.


----------



## Boodiddle

looks like a bear face


----------



## Blancor

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------

